# Dhekelia



## rachal1084 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi

We are moving to Cyprus and was originally looking at Oroklini but since have seen a house in Dhekelia that we love, but I have tried researching Schools as I am bringing 2 young childre age 1 and 4 and all I can find is Army related stuff for service personnel, it seems that the school only allow service Children, can anyone please give me any information about being a civilian living in Dhaklia 

Thank you


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

rachal1084 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are moving to Cyprus and was originally looking at Oroklini but since have seen a house in Dhekelia that we love, but I have tried researching Schools as I am bringing 2 young childre age 1 and 4 and all I can find is Army related stuff for service personnel, it seems that the school only allow service Children, can anyone please give me any information about being a civilian living in Dhaklia
> 
> Thank you


Dhekelia is East Cyprus and the majority of expats on this site live in West Cyprus (Paphos district). Forum rules prevent me from giving the link or mentioning competing Forums, but just google Eastern Cyprus Forums.


----------



## rachal1084 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you


----------

